# Best Pet Insurance in Spain



## Canadian with Labrador (May 16, 2014)

Hello,

Would anyone be able to advise me on the best pet insurance in Barcelona(or perhaps they are nationwide)? In the UK, I have Animal Friends Premium and it has proven to be worth every pence, as my dog recently tore a ligament and they covered everything.

I'm looking for one that covers accident and illness to a very high level.
Thank you for any help you can provide!

Sapna


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Honestly, you are better off putting the money in a savings account in case you need it - hopefully you never will. Vets are much cheaper in Spain than the UK.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Canadian with Labrador said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for one that covers accident and illness to a very high level.
> ...


No, you need to find one which will actually pay out. that is the 1st concern.


----------



## Canadian with Labrador (May 16, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> No, you need to find one which will actually pay out. that is the 1st concern.


Gus-Lopez, have you had an experience where one didn't pay out? Which company was it? I've never had trouble with claims in the UK.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Canadian with Labrador said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would anyone be able to advise me on the best pet insurance in Barcelona(or perhaps they are nationwide)? In the UK, I have Animal Friends Premium and it has proven to be worth every pence, as my dog recently tore a ligament and they covered everything.
> 
> ...


You are lucky to have your pet insurance cover ACL surgery, my dog (a Westie ) tore his ligament in December last year, the insurance company we have here does not cover ACL injury in any type of dog. We read the policy, and with their 'clever' wording, it does not cover a lot at all. They did not Protect our dog at all, my advice is to google various company's, and look at their policies very carefully before opting to use one.
I can't recommend a good one here in Spain, as I only have experience of the one we took, and now wish we hadn't, however, now we are stuck! as our dog is 10 yrs old now.


----------



## Canadian with Labrador (May 16, 2014)

fergie said:


> You are lucky to have your pet insurance cover ACL surgery, my dog (a Westie ) tore his ligament in December last year, the insurance company we have here does not cover ACL injury in any type of dog. We read the policy, and with their 'clever' wording, it does not cover a lot at all. They did not Protect our dog at all, my advice is to google various company's, and look at their policies very carefully before opting to use one.
> I can't recommend a good one here in Spain, as I only have experience of the one we took, and now wish we hadn't, however, now we are stuck! as our dog is 10 yrs old now.



Thank you for your post - I'm having a lot of trouble finding a good policy. You are right - I've just read Protectapet's terms and it not only doesn't cover cruciates, or hip dysplasia, but cites this list of "common genetic diseases" by breed that it won't cover. Purebred Dogs a Guide to Hereditary and Congenital Diseases The insurance company claims that there are only about 5 pet insurance companies in Spain and none will cover cruciates.

What is the point of insurance if it doesn't cover anything your pet is likely to get?! Do you mind my asking...how much did the cruciate surgery cost you?

Thank you!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Canadian with Labrador said:


> Thank you for your post - I'm having a lot of trouble finding a good policy. You are right - I've just read Protectapet's terms and it not only doesn't cover cruciates, or hip dysplasia, but cites this list of "common genetic diseases" by breed that it won't cover. Purebred Dogs a Guide to Hereditary and Congenital Diseases The insurance company claims that there are only about 5 pet insurance companies in Spain and none will cover cruciates.
> 
> What is the point of insurance if it doesn't cover anything your pet is likely to get?! Do you mind my asking...how much did the cruciate surgery cost you?
> 
> Thank you!


I don't mind at all, our dog is only small so the lovely lady vet we have, could repair his tendon with a wire through the femur and tibia, in larger dogs the op is more complex.
The op cost around 450€, which is relatively inexpensive compared to other parts of the world we have lived in with him.


----------



## Canadian with Labrador (May 16, 2014)

fergie said:


> I don't mind at all, our dog is only small so the lovely lady vet we have, could repair his tendon with a wire through the femur and tibia, in larger dogs the op is more complex.
> The op cost around 450€, which is relatively inexpensive compared to other parts of the world we have lived in with him.


Oh, that's a relief, thank you! I'm sure it'd be a bit more for my dog, but nothing compared to what the insurance paid in Oxford, UK (£3300 so far...)


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Canadian with Labrador said:


> Oh, that's a relief, thank you! I'm sure it'd be a bit more for my dog, but nothing compared to what the insurance paid in Oxford, UK (£3300 so far...)


Yes, UK is quite expansive at the vet, however, if your dog is a Labrador the type of surgery they do on ACL tear is different for larger,and heavier dogs, and would be more expensive.
I believe they do what is called a TPFl, which is extending the tibia with a metal plate and screws, which is a larger operation than my little dog had.
I really don't know what they would charge for TPFL surgery here, I shouldn't imagine it would be as expensive as UK,although my little Westie had a large cut, the length of his leg, he only had a wire put through the tibia and femur to enable new growth of tendon around it.


----------



## Sausage On The Move (Feb 16, 2016)

*Did yoever find a good insurer?*

I see there wasn't much resolution on this thread and I wondered if you ever found a good insurance company?

I have a mini-Dachsie I am thinking of moving to Barcelona with. He has numerous complaints including both skin and gut allergies for which I have had outstanding cover from Kennel Club (Agria). However, have just found out he is only allowed to be out of the country for up to 4 months a year. Nightmare!!!

I am guessing, like with the UK, it will be hard to get these conditions covered. However, should any other issues arise it is so necessary to find some good insurance.

Any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## Sausage On The Move (Feb 16, 2016)

*Pet Insurance Advice Please!*

Hi,

I am in the process of considering a move to Barcelona with my Miniature Dachshund. We are currently insured with Kennel Club (Agria) and they have been amazing through some major and minor illnesses. They offer lifetime support for his skin and gut allergies and have never made life difficult. 

He always travels with us (and he loves the sunny climate of Spain) and we see Barcelona as offering a much better lifestyle than London.

HOWEVER! I have found out that he is not allowed to be out of the UK for more that 4 months/year. So it's not even a case of travelling between the UK and Spain to keep his policy going. 

As such, I need to look into the type of cover available to him and us and wondered if anyone had any suggestions?

I am aware we may not keep his ongoing issues covered, but obviously need to make sure we are covered for any other eventualities. 

The other issue is veterinary costs. In comparison to England are the costs generally higher or lower for medications and procedures?

I know that human medication is SO MUCH cheaper than the prescription cost in the UK. IS this the same for animals'?

ANy help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I looked at several in Spain when I first cam having always had PetPlan in the UK. I found the cover was very limited, and one broker when I questioned them about their 3000 euros limit said "generaly in spain if it costs more than that people just put it down and get a new one"

I have lived here a long time now and have four large dogs and my best advice is compare what you would spend in the UK (maybe 40 a month) and just put that aside. Vets bills here are so much cheaper and once you have a relationship with a vet they would probably let you pay little by little if needed. 

I remember my last visit to a UK vet and although I rated them very highly they had a sign on the wall saying "if you cannot pay dont come". The vet I have here is amazing, compared to the UK is cheap as chips and equally or beats the UK on standard of care!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dogs*



xicoalc said:


> I looked at several in Spain when I first cam having always had PetPlan in the UK. I found the cover was very limited, and one broker when I questioned them about their 3000 euros limit said "generaly in spain if it costs more than that people just put it down and get a new one"
> 
> I have lived here a long time now and have four large dogs and my best advice is compare what you would spend in the UK (maybe 40 a month) and just put that aside. Vets bills here are so much cheaper and once you have a relationship with a vet they would probably let you pay little by little if needed.
> 
> I remember my last visit to a UK vet and although I rated them very highly they had a sign on the wall saying "if you cannot pay dont come". The vet I have here is amazing, compared to the UK is cheap as chips and equally or beats the UK on standard of care!


Yes, I would just put the money aside.
My beloved Scotty, eleven years old had an op 18 months ago for a tumour in her intestine. The vet gave me the option of putting her down or trying the op. I chose the op which cost around 500€. I know it sounds a lot but she is still with us. This also included several days in the home of the vet and during the day wandering around the clinic where I was welcome to go each day to take the pooch for a walk.
P


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Justina said:


> Yes, I would just put the money aside.
> My beloved Scotty, eleven years old had an op 18 months ago for a tumour in her intestine. The vet gave me the option of putting her down or trying the op. I chose the op which cost around 500€. I know it sounds a lot but she is still with us. This also included several days in the home of the vet and during the day wandering around the clinic where I was welcome to go each day to take the pooch for a walk.
> P


the vets here treat the doglike family... when my cat was sick he stayed all night to care for her and took her home also... you wouldn't get it that price in the uk!


----------



## Sausage On The Move (Feb 16, 2016)

Great. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sausage On The Move (Feb 16, 2016)

Justina said:


> Yes, I would just put the money aside.
> My beloved Scotty, eleven years old had an op 18 months ago for a tumour in her intestine. The vet gave me the option of putting her down or trying the op. I chose the op which cost around 500€. I know it sounds a lot but she is still with us. This also included several days in the home of the vet and during the day wandering around the clinic where I was welcome to go each day to take the pooch for a walk.
> P


Ah! I hope she has recovered well! My Sausage got pancreatitis a few years ago and it cost more than four times that much IN POUNDS to save him. Not to mention the constant ongoing costs that resulted from the illness and treatment. So I am incredibly wary about being without insurance. What they had paid out was waaaayyy above the premiums I had paid up to that point. Plus every time we visit the dermatologist, something of a routine these days, it costs around £450 for nothing more than a consultation and a blood test! Again, all covered by our insurance. But of course, it's unlikely we will be covered for current ongoing issues. So I guess it doesn't matter that much.

The way the vets seem to operate in Spain shows a lot about our reasons for moving there. Here, although they are super efficient its all about business and money making. Our vet recently hiked their prices to £49 just for a consult!!!! It appears Spain is just so much more laid back, friendlier and all about the dogs! We know the standard of living will be so much better for Sausage over there than stuck here in London. Certainly when we spent most of last summer in Sitges his skin complaints really cleared up and he was generally a lot more laid back and healthy (That is of course until he climbed on the dining table and ate a plate of Sausages... He didn't feel great after that!)

So we will probably take your very helpful advice save the equivalent of our premiums here which are enormous anyway and hope we can get our medications easily! 

Thanks for your help!


----------

